# Need some help-Animal control won't step in...



## dcs13 (Dec 24, 2009)

have played nice for too long. I have reported this abuse to animal control in Collin County numerous times. They keep saying its not bad enough. I need some help to put pressure on these people to do something before these horses die and somebody ask's why nothing was done. If you have a hook up, know a council person or media type, send them this link. These animals have not had hay in several days. they do have water. You can see they are cribbing (eating the wood) real bad. There is NO shelter from the sun. They have been in this pen for MONTHS. Remember all that rain we had. Imagine standing in this pen where you deficate and urinate for that long! God only knows how long its been since they have seen a vet. Horses need worming regular. Not to mention a hoof trim...
Collin County Texas animal control phone # is 972-547-7292. These horses are located in Blue Ridge off Private Road #5463. You can PM me for my number if you have someone that can handle this.
I have posted pictures here, because I think it tells the story and I am not some nut just trying to stir something up.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't really see their feet, but they certainly don't look like they're skin and bones. They must be getting something to eat, which is why AC can't do much.

Not crazy about their setup, but what are the laws in your area pertaining to shelter? If none is required, then the AC people have their hands tied.

Unless the horses are being taken off the property and ridden, vaccinations aren't required. They're _suggested_ of course, but I'm pretty sure they're not required. So again, AC has no legal recourse.

I see three (yes, I saw the horse in the makeshift whatever) horses in fairly decent weight.

Their living conditions are far from optimal, but it appears they're being fed and they have water.

As far as AC's concerned they may have no legal right to seize the animals, which is why they're telling you it's 'not bad enough'. Until it becomes an _obvious_ abuse/neglect issue, there's probably not much they can do.

I'm not defending these owners, I'm only giving you probable explanations as to why AC hasn't done what _you_ think they need to. Legally, they may not be able to do anything at this point.


----------



## dcs13 (Dec 24, 2009)

I couldn't get any good pics of their feet,but they need a trim bad. These 2 are stallions. The other is a mare. He seems to like her and she gets "better" care than these 2. Still, no hay for days for any of them. Don't see any feed. Hay is scarce and expensive right now in north Texas. Owner is absent and only comes around a couple of times a week. He doesn't have a lot of money, so paying for up keep is not on his list. The stallions have not been out of this pen in months. No exercise or anything.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Speedracer on this one.

There is no requirement that exercise is provided. So though you may not agree with it, that is not really a point that is going to get you any where with AC.

How do you know hay is never provided? Do you watch these horses 24/7?


----------



## dcs13 (Dec 24, 2009)

They adjoin my property. I am here most of the day and my wife is here when I am not. So I don't have 24/7 covered, but I am 99% sure. The owner had been getting hay from a local source and they have been out for weeks now. Not to say they're getting it elsewhere. 
I guess I am getting too " involved" on this deal based on the responses. I will back off and see what develops. Guess I gotta remember that my "expectations" of care are not what is "required".


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a for the record thing - cribbing and wood chewing are two different things.


It is sometimes very hard to be an animal lover and not impose our animal care theories on to others. Add that, thankfully, animal control can not do that either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

dcs, I understand completely that it's frustrating when you see neglect going on, but can't do anything about it.

To be honest, the way the economy is right now may also be a part of what's holding off seizure by AC. The animals are obviously getting _something_ to eat and they have water, which is more than many others are getting.

Rescues and foster care are full to bursting, so even if an animal is only getting minimal care, AC probably sees them as less in danger than other animals who are truly being abused and starving to death.

AC has to pick and choose their battles, because the people willing and able to take in these animals are becoming few and far between. Many rescues have failed, because when times are tough, donations dry up.

At least he hasn't sold them to slaughter. If he gets to the point where he can no longer afford to feed them even minimal amounts, they may well go to a KB.


----------



## dcs13 (Dec 24, 2009)

So, I can try to understand this better. How "often" do they need some food to be "acceptably fed" ? Once a week? once every 4 days? Or will AC just look at them and make a "determination" based on the BCS?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The BCS is generally what AC will go by in determining neglect and starvation.

Is it good to feed them only every other day or at random times of the week? No, considering that just opens them up to health issues, colic especially.

I agree that the animals aren't receiving what I consider to be quality care, nor do they appear to have a clean, safe environment, but until you know exactly _what_ the laws are concerning livestock in your area, you're just going to keep running into a brick wall.

It's good to fight neglect and abuse, but until you have all the facts you're fighting blind.


----------



## Triple Z (Apr 15, 2010)

I am new here and I don't want to step on toes. Myself I would have a problem with it, but I would talk to the guy, find out what the deal is in a civil, concerned way. No accusing of abuse and offer my help if I could. I know that hay can be scarce but there are other ways of nutrition. Somethings are sometimes more of a possession then even a care. Good Luck with your efforts of saving these helpless animals. Wish I lived close, I'd come with my backhoe and get all of that mud cleaned out, probably get arrested for trespassing but it would be worth it.


----------

